# Check out my new Tattoo!



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Well...I turned 18 last september and I finally decided to get a tattoo...
I wanted something that pertained to waterfowling so I had the artist draw something up and I think it turned out great! What do you guys think??


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I am not big on Tattoo's but I like that very much, very cool.. Oh now that I think about it there was this one time coming home from work there was this hottie on a crotch rocket bent way over and she had a nice tatto at the crack  had to be in close pursuit for a little ways..Cya Slick


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

That is pretty badass


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Slick fishing said:


> I am not big on Tattoo's but I like that very much, very cool.. Oh now that I think about it there was this one time coming home from work there was this hottie on a crotch rocket bent way over and she had a nice tatto at the crack  had to be in close pursuit for a little ways..Cya Slick


I hope her g-string wasn't obstructing your view of that tattoo........... hip huggers, thongs and tramp stamps,,,,, gotta luv 'em..:evilsmile


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

THATS SWEEEEEET! I plan to someday get a DU tatoo. The cool thing about that tatoo is that its original. How many people have a duck hunting tat. U-DA-MAN:coolgleam


----------



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)

Very Cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PETEE (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice Work!!!


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I like it...

I think I would have left off the crosshairs, but that's just me.

The work is NICE, clean lines, excellent detail.

I have one or two... or eight tattoos myself. Not trying to insult here, just sayin'


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I'd like to see another pic after it has healed.


----------



## Zero1 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice job.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cool. i was going to get a star on the bottom of my hand where flint would be on a map


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I think it's a great looking tattoo. Nice artwork. Who did the ink?


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Sweet....very original.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I like it, most importantly you like it.

I do have a question though, do you use a scope for duck hunting.?


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

pintail charlie said:


> THATS SWEEEEEET! I plan to someday get a DU tatoo. The cool thing about that tatoo is that its original. How many people have a duck hunting tat. U-DA-MAN:coolgleam


Funny you mention that, I have a DU tat and a couple other waterfowl tat's. My right arm will be a sleeve length waterfowler's mural when I am finished. Looks good DB808, who did your work? I can tell you one thing they are addicting.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok...I'll try to answer everyones questions but if I miss anyone sorry....

Safetyman-I'll get a pic in a few weeks after it has healed and post it so you can see it...

Due51-A guy named Tim at a place locally called Electric Chair

2PawsRiver-I don't use a scope...I wanted to show that I am a duck hunter...The artist and I both decided that the best way to show the "hunting" aspect of the tattoo is to show that I am "targeting" the duck, that's why the scope is on there.

goosebustr79-Tim at Electric Chair Tattoo...They are very addicting...I already want to get somthing new added to it like a tribal band around my arm with duck calls or something..lol


----------



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

A nice pic of a Lab with a duck in its mouth and some marsh scene behind would be a good addition.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I was thinking about a few cattails or something behind it... but as of right now it's going to have to wait...


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

I am not a tatoo guy and don't plan on getting one, but that thing is pretty baller. Let us know how it works on the ladies.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice tat,
But why did your inker leave out the Upper?
It_ is_ part of Michigan....

FWIW,
In the future,
being we live in a sue happy world,
be careful bout getting inked with copyrighted material,it could come back to haunt ya....


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

The only thing I can think of is because there either wasn't enough room or because I had mentioned that I only hunt in the lower penn. uaually...In the long run though, I would like to have it added on somehow so that it is correct...

How is it copyrighted material??? ...It's just a mallard head not the DU logo...so it's not copyrighted....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

duckbuster808 said:


> Ok...I'll try to answer everyones questions but if I miss anyone sorry....
> 
> Safetyman-I'll get a pic in a few weeks after it has healed and post it so you can see it...
> 
> ...


There ya go,,, a tribal "lanyard"..


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

> How is it copyrighted material??? ...It's just a mallard head not the DU logo...so it's not copyrighted....


Got it,my bad
I mis-took it for the DU head.



> ...In the long run though, I would like to have it added on somehow so that it is correct...


Maybe he could ghost it in,
have him do an overlay of a few different ways to check it out before you ink it.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Cool...help me with the "VM"


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

It might be cool but will the girls dig it. Thats what I would be worried about.


----------

